# Pencil poop



## 23435 (May 14, 2006)

Hello everyone. I usually suffer from IBS-D with the occassional bout of C.Last week I had a very bad kidney infection and the pain was terrible, so I took co-dydramol which is mainly codeine. Bad move I know. Well I was constipated from the thursday until tuesday. Then tuesday my stool was mixed diarreah and solid.But then last night and today I have very very thin stool, Long thin strips (sorry about the detail)This is the first time I have had anything like this so I was just wondering if its normal, and what causes it?ThanksNula


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

As a once in awhile thing it can happen.Depends on how much fiber and water there is in the stool and how fast it moves through the GI tract and the same factors that effect all other stool consistancy issues.If it goes pencil thin and stays that way all the time there could be something obstructing the rectum/outlet and that needs to be checked, but when that happens it is all the time not once in awhile when you already have been having stool consistancy issues.K.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

Nula - I've had these, especially when "Colin the colon" is in one of his grumpy (ie spastic) phases - Kathleen is right, if this is uncharacteristic, worth getting it checked out, but I wouldn't worry over-much.Good luckSue


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

dr. told me that is a sign of spastic colon.


----------



## 13700 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have had that for years. My docs have never seemed concerned, but perhaps I will ask again and see if they have anything new to say. I thought I was the only one.Deb


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I would say it's a sign of constipation.Eg;the water leave and what is only left is a lonely dry specimen.


----------



## 13540 (Aug 18, 2005)

> quote:dr. told me that is a sign of spastic colon.


thats what most book i read say the same thing and as well all four of the gi doctors i have seen and talked to say the same thing as well!!


----------

